# NAB Thieves



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

The ex Mrs Burns had over $500k in a term deposit with the NAB - 
They rolled it over for 12 months at the insulting default rate of 2.4%

I found out about it a month later, rang them and said change it and put it in for 90 days at a decent rate, got 4.2 or thereabouts.

3 months later my ex goes to the bank to see whats happened as she had a note that the TD had expired and was told it was still in for 12 months at 2.4%

I hit the roof and called them, of course no one can remember the conversation, so I told them to close the account and we took it next door to the CBA.

Because we closed the account early we get ZERO for the 3 months they had the money.

I'm working with the bank manager at present but I will take it to the district manager then the state manager then to Crikey and any other media that will listen.


----------



## Prospector (4 October 2009)

*Re: NBA Thieves*



Timmy said:


> NBA?  Typo?




They used to be called 'The National Bank of Australia' - hence NBA. The NAB thing is a new branding for them.

Stinks Mr B!  But typical.


----------



## Prospector (4 October 2009)

Ya didnt need to change it Mr B - you were right the first time, albeit a few years ago!


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ya didnt need to change it Mr B - you were right the first time, albeit a few years ago!




I didnt even notice they'd changed it to be honest, why the hell would you bother ? I guess so people can call then "nab" sort of like a word, though I can think of a better one.

Thanks for changing it Timmy.


----------



## Prospector (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I didnt even notice they'd changed it to be honest, why the hell would you bother ? I guess so people can call then "nab" sort of like a word, though I can think of a better one.
> 
> Thanks for changing it Timmy.




Branding is really important in our business so I kind of take notice of such things.  But NOB suits them better methinks <wondering if that gets automatically censored>


----------



## Julia (4 October 2009)

Don't they mail you out a letter a couple of weeks before it's due to mature to advise you that it will be rolled over at whatever rate is current for the same period unless you advise them to the contrary?

That's what happens with every bank with whom I've ever had a term deposit.
It's then up to you to check what the rate is at the time it matures and change it if necessary.

I know I will be unpopular for seeming to support the bank here, but what alternatively do you expect them to do?  To try to read your mind and say "oh, I think the ex Mrs Burns would this time like a term of two years because it's a better rate"?  Then you'd be mad at them for making assumptions without consulting you.

Did she get a letter?


----------



## cutz (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I guess people can call then "nab" sort of like a word, though I can think of a better one.




Actually NAB is appropriate, it does sound like you got nab'd.


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Don't they mail you out a letter a couple of weeks before it's due to mature to advise you that it will be rolled over at whatever rate is current for the same period unless you advise them to the contrary?
> 
> That's what happens with every bank with whom I've ever had a term deposit.
> It's then up to you to check what the rate is at the time it matures and change it if necessary.
> ...




Almost every confirmation letter I get from NAB is wrong.

They always have the default interest rate in there not the agreed one and sometimes letters don't arrive at all.

There was no letter of confirmation received for the change to 90 days.

They did send a letter when it initially expired, dunno what happened there but when I saw the term and the rate I put a stop to that immediately.

The ex made notes on that letter, copy at the bank now.
That cost about $6000 if I stole $6000 from them I'd be in jail.

There are thousands of people out there getting the default rate because they aren't able for some reason to look after themselves.

The bank are thieves, simple.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Almost every confirmation letter I get from NAB is wrong.
> 
> They always have the default interest rate in there not the agreed one and sometimes letters don't arrive at all.
> 
> ...




As much as I hate to admit it, Macquarie Bank are the only bank I've ever dealt with who send out true and correct statements on their products in a timely manner.

NAB are bad mate.

gg

........................................................................


http://itoastgg.blogspot.com/


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> NAB are bad mate.
> 
> gg




They're about to lose a lot more.


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

Reminds me of a joke - 

Fellow goes to the bank to ask for a loan to start a busness.

They ask him what sort of business is it, he says.... pig farming.

They ask "have you had any previous experience with swine?"

He says - 

Only here at the bank.


----------



## Chris45 (4 October 2009)

That should be copied to the joke thread.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 October 2009)

has no probs with NAB geraldton 

they know me .. i know them ......... we are a match made in heaven 

3 cheers for NAB geraldton and being on first name basis with those that count 

great bunch

ok theres my 2 cents 

i,ll leave the whinging to those that obviously dont count


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> has no probs with NAB geraldton
> 
> they know me .. i know them ......... we are a match made in heaven
> 
> ...




Yes it was the same here, been with them for decades but when there's a few cents at stake they'll knife you as quick as look at you.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I found out about it a month later, *rang them and **said change it* *and put it in for 90 days at a decent rate*, *got 4.2 or thereabouts.*
> I'm working with the bank manager at present but I will take it to the district manager then the state manager then to Crikey and any other media that will listen.




For something that important you didn`t get the name of the person you spoke to about making the change. I take note of the individuals name dealing with businesses  because I can reference them if an agreement isn`t executed as per conversation. No matter how small.
You want to hope they record conversations.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yes it was the same here, been with them for decades but when there's a few cents at stake they'll knife you as quick as look at you.





no knives here yet , been withem over 10 years 

in fact i get the odd phone call informing me my cash could be earning more money and would i like it moved to a different product to take advantage 

must be cos im a nun


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> For something that important you didn`t get the name of the person you spoke to about making the change. I take note of the individuals name dealing with businesses  because I can reference them if an agreement isn`t executed as per conversation. No matter how small.
> You want to hope they record conversations.




I have the name alright, he just doesnt remember the conversation.


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> no knives here yet , been withem over 10 years
> 
> in fact i get the odd phone call informing me my cash could be earning more money and would i like it moved to a different product to take advantage
> 
> must be cos im a nun




Geraldton ? you are 400k from Perth and have a population of 30,000. The guys at your bank are probably struggling to find something to do all day thats why they look after you.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Geraldton ? you are 400k from Perth and have a population of 30,000. The guys at your bank are probably struggling to find something to do all day thats why they look after you.





hahahahahah 

oh dear 

um i deal with them in perth also 

in fact i used them via phone and fax whilst living in tasmania also 


no need for sour grapes mate regarding my city just because i have a great relationship with the NAB and you obviously do not 

anyways have a good day m8 ive stated my point that the NAB is good to ME . 

your not me 

each to there own


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> hahahahahah
> 
> oh dear
> 
> ...




Ohhhh touchy touchy no sour grapes here nun, I'd probably like Geraldton if I could find it only joking now:


----------



## Julia (4 October 2009)

I've never had anything to do with NAB.  Have been with ANZ pretty much for ever and never had a single problem.  Have used CBA, BOQ, SUN for term deposits and found them perfectly fine too.

I think you have to take responsibility yourself for ensuring a rolled over term deposit is done to your advantage.  I always check the rates on the day it matures and advise the bank what I want done accordingly.  If I do this over the phone I request immediate email confirmation of rate and term, followed by mailed letter.

Any reason you (or the ex Mrs Burns) can't take these very simple measures?

How have you lost $6000?


----------



## jono1887 (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Almost every confirmation letter I get from NAB is wrong.
> 
> They always have the default interest rate in there not the agreed one and sometimes letters don't arrive at all.
> 
> ...




The CBA are pretty good with their letter. My mum has heaps of term deposits, and we get a few letters every month as each of them mature... never missed one to my knowledge..


----------



## jono1887 (4 October 2009)

Julia said:


> I've never had anything to do with NAB.  Have been with ANZ pretty much for ever and never had a single problem.  Have used CBA, BOQ, SUN for term deposits and found them perfectly fine too.
> 
> I think you have to take responsibility yourself for ensuring a rolled over term deposit is done to your advantage.  I always check the rates on the day it matures and advise the bank what I want done accordingly.  If I do this over the phone I request immediate email confirmation of rate and term, followed by mailed letter.
> 
> ...




Exactly.. you simply can't put in 500k in a bank TD and expect them to make sure you get the maximum profits. Its all about being prudent about your finances and checking rates from different banks and when they're going to mature..


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Any reason you (or the ex Mrs Burns) can't take these very simple measures?
> 
> How have you lost $6000?




NAB don't send email confirmations, you have to wait for a letter which may or may not arrive and may or may not be correct in any case as I've said.

$6000 = 3 months interest on $600,000 for 3 months @ 4.2%, not only didnt we get the rate and term I organised but they paid ZERO interest because we closed the account early.

So they had the money for 3 months for nothing.


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Exactly.. you simply can't put in 500k in a bank TD and expect them to make sure you get the maximum profits. Its all about being prudent about your finances and checking rates from different banks and when they're going to mature..




Geez go back and read what I posted.


*



			I found out about it a month later, rang them and said change it and put it in for 90 days at a decent rate, got 4.2 or thereabouts.

3 months later my ex goes to the bank to see whats happened as she had a note that the TD had expired and was told it was still in for 12 months at 2.4%
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## drsmith (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The ex Mrs Burns had over $500k in a term deposit with the NAB -
> They rolled it over for 12 months at the insulting default rate of 2.4%



I've been considering advertising for a future Mrs Smith along the lines of needing a good woman that can clean, cook and be financially secure. Minimum requirement is financial security so with a $500k term deposit the ex Mrs Burns may do the trick.

Seriously though, why is your former lovely lady fluffing around with term deposits when she can get 4%+ from all the major banks with their online savers ?


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> I've been considering advertising for a future Mrs Smith along the lines of needing a good woman that can clean, cook and be financially secure. Minimum requirement is financial security so with a $500k term deposit the ex Mrs Burns may do the trick.
> 
> Seriously though, why is your former lovely lady fluffing around with term deposits when she can get 4%+ from all the major banks with their online savers ?




You can get over 4% from TD's as well but you have to be dealing with bank staff that can take a simple instruction but that may be the next move I think, though it's with the CBA now and they seem to be ok.......so far.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 October 2009)

Cant help but think...500K that doesn't have your full and undivided attention = u have way too much money. 

And then u carry on about 6K u missed out on cos u weren't paying attention to the 500K u already had....:headshake

Sorry...had to be said.


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Cant help but think...500K that doesn't have your full and undivided attention = u have way too much money.
> 
> And then u carry on about 6K u missed out on cos u weren't paying attention to the 500K u already had....:headshake
> 
> Sorry...had to be said.




You shouldn't make statements without reading what I posted in the first place. Sorry .......had to be said

I played plenty of attention it was the bank that didnt follow through or do we agreed.

Just go back and read my posts.


----------



## drsmith (4 October 2009)

I agree with you MrBurns. The banks are thieves.

Just whinging about it might provide an initial feel-good emotion but beyond that does not achieve anything. As with every other business you purchase from they are not going to give you their best offer up front.


----------



## MrBurns (4 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> I agree with you MrBurns. The banks are thieves.
> 
> Whinging about it might provide an initial feel good emotion but beyond that does not achieve anything. As with everything else you buy they are not going to give you their best offer up front.




It goes deeper than that, I fixed the problem, brought it back to 90 days at a reasonable rate, the person I was dealing with obviously took another call after mine and just forgot about it.

We didnt find out till months later.


----------



## drsmith (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> It goes deeper than that, I fixed the problem, brought it back to 90 days at a reasonable rate, the person I was dealing with obviously took another call after mine and just forgot about it.
> 
> We didnt find out till months later.



From a negotiating perspective I would have done two things.

Fristly I would have stuck to my guns regarding what was agreed on the 90 day rate. This puts the bank in a position of saying you are a liar if they wish to disagree.

Secondly I would have kept the money with them during negotiations. This may well have avoided the break interest penalty in any agreed outcome. The $500k while it was with NAB was your best negotiating card.


----------



## gooner (4 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, Macquarie Bank are the only bank I've ever dealt with who send out true and correct statements on their products in a timely manner.
> 
> NAB are bad mate.
> 
> ...




GG, you have obviously changed your mind about MQG - I seem to recall you believed they were about to go bust?


----------



## Julia (4 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You shouldn't make statements without reading what I posted in the first place. Sorry .......had to be said
> 
> I played plenty of attention it was the bank that didnt follow through or do we agreed.
> 
> Just go back and read my posts.



You arranged the improved term deposit via phone for 90 days.
Wouldn't you have expected a confirming letter within a couple of days after doing this, even if the NAB don't do email confirmation first?
When that didn't arrive, didn't any alarm bells go off, prompting you to phone and say "where is my confirmation letter of phone call such and such a date?"
And be able to quote the day, time and person to whom you spoke when making the new arrangement.


If I were investing $500K, I wouldn't be taking such a casual attitude.
The best businesses can stuff up, and it's then up to the customer to follow up.

And for that matter, I wouldn't be investing $500K in a lump sum, but would do it in no more than 5 x $100K, so that if you need some of it unexpectedly, you are not being penalised for breaking the whole deposit.

And agree that presently there are many online a/c's for more than 4%.
I just rolled several matured TD's into an online a/c at 4.25%.


----------



## Glen48 (5 October 2009)

Nun The Wiser
Congrats you do cover a big Parish no doubt pump priming.
Do you also Bank with the Vatican?


----------



## nunthewiser (5 October 2009)

Glen48 said:


> Nun The Wiser
> *Congrats you do cover a big Parish no doubt pump priming.*
> Do you also Bank with the Vatican?





if i understood the meaning to this i would give a reply


----------



## nunthewiser (5 October 2009)

Glen48 said:


> Nun The Wiser
> Congrats you do cover a big Parish no doubt pump priming.




anybody else care to explain what this may mean ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> anybody else care to explain what this may mean ?




Too many ciggers.


----------



## Tink (5 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You can get over 4% from TD's as well but you have to be dealing with bank staff that can take a simple instruction but that may be the next move I think, though it's with the CBA now and they seem to be ok.......so far.




Well good to hear you moved it..

If they cant take a simple instruction, I would have been angry too

I dont think its up to us to be running after the banks..

Once said should be enough..


----------



## Nyden (5 October 2009)

MrBurns, out of curiosity - can I ask why the TD? I'm still baffled as to why people are locking in rates now, when the general consensus is that rates are headed up, not down?

I understand the concept of hedging ones bets, but there are *at-call* rates of 5%, with interest paid monthly. So, again - why lock yourself in with smaller rates, and possibly lesser frequency between payments?


----------



## MrBurns (5 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> From a negotiating perspective I would have done two things.
> 
> Fristly I would have stuck to my guns regarding what was agreed on the 90 day rate. This puts the bank in a position of saying you are a liar if they wish to disagree..




I did. They have copies of notes made at the time.



> Secondly I would have kept the money with them during negotiations. This may well have avoided the break interest penalty in any agreed outcome. The $500k while it was with NAB was your best negotiating card.




I have more than double that with them in 2 other accounts, that will go, but leaving it there for the moment.

I closed the first TD because the idiot there tried to stop me by telling me we'd get nothing if we closed it. They had it locked in for 12 months at 2.4%which is worse than nothing, I was so insensed by this attitude that I immediatley closed it.


----------



## MrBurns (5 October 2009)

Julia said:


> You arranged the improved term deposit via phone for 90 days.
> Wouldn't you have expected a confirming letter within a couple of days after doing this, even if the NAB don't do email confirmation first?
> When that didn't arrive, didn't any alarm bells go off, prompting you to phone and say "where is my confirmation letter of phone call such and such a date?"
> And be able to quote the day, time and person to whom you spoke when making the new arrangement.




At all times in the past what I did was god enough, the letters regularly arrive from the National with wrong information or dont arrive at all and in any case this would have gone to my ex and she didnt tell me it didnt arrive for the same reason, they sometimes dont and she wasnt alarmed




> If I were investing $500K, I wouldn't be taking such a casual attitude.
> The best businesses can stuff up, and it's then up to the customer to follow up.
> And for that matter, I wouldn't be investing $500K in a lump sum, but would do it in no more than 5 x $100K, so that if you need some of it unexpectedly, you are not being penalised for breaking the whole deposit.




It wasnt casual it was how I worked with the NAB, I could always draw some down if need need be and only paid penalty on the amount drawn down early, no problem with that.


----------



## MrBurns (5 October 2009)

Nyden said:


> MrBurns, out of curiosity - can I ask why the TD? I'm still baffled as to why people are locking in rates now, when the general consensus is that rates are headed up, not down?
> 
> I understand the concept of hedging ones bets, but there are *at-call* rates of 5%, with interest paid monthly. So, again - why lock yourself in with smaller rates, and possibly lesser frequency between payments?




Why not a TD ? I only locked it in for 3 months at a time always allowing for possible rate increases.

The rates were always about right so I didnt nit pick.


----------



## Grandpop (5 October 2009)

Nyden said:


> but there are *at-call* rates of 5%, with interest paid monthly. So, again - why lock yourself in with smaller rates, and possibly lesser frequency between payments?




Nyden, 

I see Bankwest are offering 4.5% at call, but I can't find any 5% deals ...

Mike


Edit:  Oops, sorry, just found Ubank offering 5.11%


----------



## Julia (5 October 2009)

Tink said:


> Well good to hear you moved it..
> 
> If they cant take a simple instruction, I would have been angry too
> 
> ...



Well, perhaps it should.  And Mr Burns says his instructions have been largely adhered to in the past.

But if some clerk has stuffed up, are you going to stand on the principle of "it's not up to us to be running after the banks" to the extent that if a letter of confirmation doesn't arrive, you don't chase it up?


----------



## tech/a (5 October 2009)

I wouldnt bank with NAB if they were the last bank on the planet.
They will happily give it out but if you get in the Poo dont expect this bank to give you a hand.


----------



## Tink (5 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Well, perhaps it should.  And Mr Burns says his instructions have been largely adhered to in the past.
> 
> But if some clerk has stuffed up, are you going to stand on the principle of "it's not up to us to be running after the banks" to the extent that if a letter of confirmation doesn't arrive, you don't chase it up?




For one, I wouldnt have gone to a clerk, I would have spoken directly to the manager and told them what I wanted.

If the manager stuffed up, you bet they would hear about it.

But going by what Mr Burns has said, that they have taken notes regarding his conversation, I do think he will be paid.

I have never had a problem with banks. My brother was with NAB because of his job at the time, but quickly jumped out.. problems plus with them..


----------



## Quincy (5 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> I agree with you MrBurns. The banks are thieves.




The above comment reminded me of a site that I came across a while ago : - http://www.banksarethieves.org/


----------



## awg (5 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> For something that important you didn`t get the name of the person you spoke to about making the change. I take note of the individuals name dealing with businesses  because I can reference them if an agreement isn`t executed as per conversation. No matter how small.
> You want to hope they record conversations.




I usually do the same, but this does not totally ensure the desired outcome.

After several recent situations where I have had to waste my time arguing the point, I am on the verge of implementing a new idea.

That is recording every relevant phone conversation that I have.

Just have to work out the technical issues, so any advice is welcome

shouldnt be too hard with todays technology.

I realise I have to tell them I am recording the conversation.

This has come about, as I have noticed a disturbing trend that persons over the phone will say anything at all.

I know it is an easy method to adopt, especially by call centre staff, whose calls are usually timed, so the quicker for them, the better.

Will make them more careful to give correct advice, and will give me a little thrill as well, because it ****s me a bit that they record my conversation, so now we will all be even


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2009)

awg said:


> After several recent situations where I have had to waste my time arguing the point, I am on the verge of implementing a new idea.
> 
> That is recording every relevant phone conversation that I have.




Brilliant idea! A fellow calls me the other day, gives his name as Ivan, and tells me he represents Telstra. He asks me if I am (my name) and abruptly hangs up. Now I did rib fat cat Thodie a week or two earlier so it may have been a little payback.   



> I realise I have to tell them I am recording the conversation.




I didn`t know that was the law.


----------



## awg (5 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Brilliant idea! A fellow calls me the other day, gives his name as Ivan, and tells me he represents Telstra. He asks me if I am (my name) and abruptly hangs up. Now I did rib fat cat Thodie a week or two earlier so it may have been a little payback.
> 
> 
> I didn`t know that was the law.




Under most circumstances it is unlawful to covertly record both sides of the conversation under the "Listening devices Act"

There are a few outs, however, especially if you wish to replay the conversation to a third party, ones needs to exercise caution.

Asking and recording permission to record is the best way, as it puts the other person on their best behaviour to start.

With regard to the practicalities, after some thought, and a little research, the easiest way, is to put the phone on to "speaker mode" and record that, using either a sound recording software on yr PC,( you can download freeware, the built in sound recorder only runs 60 sec).. or in my case, as I am a amateur musician, using the portable "Zoom" digital recorder, with built in microphone, which I aim to purchase soon anyway, cost about $450.

Or even on yr mobile phone sound recorder.

The approach of recording over the speaker apparently alleviates the "Listening Devices Act" as you are not intercepting a call directly over the line.

Dont want to sound like Richard Nixon, but have had a few instances of sales persons, and others, telling untruths to me recently


----------



## gooner (5 October 2009)

awg said:


> Under most circumstances it is unlawful to covertly record both sides of the conversation under the "Listening devices Act"
> 
> There are a few outs, however, especially if you wish to replay the conversation to a third party, ones needs to exercise caution.
> 
> ...




Whilst you are on hold (as always happens), state " For quality control purposes all calls are recorded, please advise if you do not wish your call to be recorded".

Voila - have told them


----------



## Prospector (5 October 2009)

The NAB decided to close a branch that was situated within a few metres of our offices, and they duly sent me a letter stating "for my convenience there is a Branch located at Hutt Street".  


I duly went along to the Branch that was closing.  There was no-one serving at the counter, and a queue was starting to gather for service.  But the tellers were doing things to their computer and we could see each other. A guy behind me yelled out 'Oi, you have customers here and no-one serving"  Finally a guy grudgingly left his computer.

So the conversation I had went along these lines in relation to the closure  "Well, that Branch has been there for years, it shares a car park with a busy city service station, and if it was so convenient for me, then why wasn't I using it right now!"  He said I could always use the car parks designated to the service station! 

So then I said I was thinking of moving our business personal and share accounts (and we are talking very nice dollars) to a Credit Union.  To which he replied that Credit Unions were not good for Business needs.  So of course I said, perhaps they dont offer all the bells and whistles but at least they offer customer service.

The problem with moving Banks is that it would take me days to untangle all our accounts.  Which of course, the Bank knows.


----------



## Julia (5 October 2009)

Prospector said:


> The problem with moving Banks is that it would take me days to untangle all our accounts.  Which of course, the Bank knows.



Well, Prospector, I reckon it would be worth the trouble if that's the sort of rubbish you are getting from the NAB.


----------



## drsmith (6 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I did. They have copies of notes made at the time.



So they have aknowledged that the conversation regarding the 90 day term and rate took place ??


----------



## 888 (6 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The ex Mrs Burns had over $500k in a term deposit with the NAB -
> They rolled it over for 12 months at the insulting default rate of 2.4%
> 
> I found out about it a month later, rang them and said change it and put it in for 90 days at a decent rate, got 4.2 or thereabouts.
> ...




I agree banks are bunch of thief, but why do you care so much if it is your EX's money?


----------



## jono1887 (6 October 2009)

888 said:


> I agree banks are bunch of thief, but why do you care so much if it is your EX's money?




hahah..obviously he still cares :


----------



## drsmith (7 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> hahah..obviously he still cares :



If you're wanting to get in the queue for the ex Mrs Burns just remember that my selection criteria are not quiet as restrictive as yours.


----------



## Mofra (7 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Ohhhh touchy touchy no sour grapes here nun, I'd probably like Geraldton if I could find it only joking now:



You'd love Gero Burnsie - sun, fishing & cheaper housing than the capital cities I hear


----------



## Mofra (7 October 2009)

You do realise BTW that it would cost them $450 if you took your complaint to the banking ombudsman? It may not yield results but at least you're taking a little of their hard-earned. 

Tip for young players - anyone can compliant to the B.O. if they have an unresolved complaint made with a bank.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> So they have aknowledged that the conversation regarding the 90 day term and rate took place ??




Havent heard back yet but the guy I spoke to says he cant remember as far back as June.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

888 said:


> I agree banks are bunch of thief, but why do you care so much if it is your EX's money?




I made it and I've always looked after the money side of things so I have to keep doing it, if she loses it she's not getting any more.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> hahah..obviously he still cares :



hahaha _thickdead_....


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> If you're wanting to get in the queue for the ex Mrs Burns just remember that my selection criteria are not quiet as restrictive as yours.






Was jono born in 1887 or is his IQ 18.87 ?


----------



## drsmith (7 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Havent heard back yet but the guy I spoke to says he cant remember as far back as June.



I note from page 1 of this thread that you have his name.

Ideally he will respond promptly with a positive outcome but I have my doubts as that mat result in him being in the poo. One can initially be inclined to be forgetful under such circumstanses. 

Failing such a prompt, positive outcome I would try and take the issue up face to face through a local branch, preferably with the branch manager. I'll assume that $1m in deposits still with the bank is enough to get you in the door for such a discussion as it's been a long time since I've had a sit-down discussion at a bank.



MrBurns said:


> I made it and I've always looked after the money side of things so I have to keep doing it, if she loses it she's not getting any more.



I can see I'm going to have to add an additional selection criteria about being self made and or at least about having sufficient respect for the stuff.

Sorry Burnsy. I don't think I'll be able to take her off your hands.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2009)

drsmith said:


> I note from page 1 of this thread that you have his name.
> 
> Ideally he will respond promptly with a positive outcome but I have my doubts as that mat result in him being in the poo. One can initially be inclined to be forgetful under such circumstanses.




Like I said - already spoken to him, he cant remember. 
Already spoken to the bank manager, still waiting.


----------



## trainspotter (25 March 2010)

Nearly finished commercial property on 30 day Market Rate Facility. Got new rate at 8.73% variable ...... *cough cough* ...... Complained like a stuck pig then got rate at 6.84% variable. Asked WHY the high rate to begin with. Excuse was high rate was due to "in course of construction" entitlement. Oh ... the $2,000 application fee was a beauty as well. New facility .... no ongoing fees or application. LVR at 51% as well. Hmmmmmmmmm !! Over $7,000 in interest saved per annum but took 2 months negotiation and lotsa meetings to FINALLY win the battle.  NAB & TELSTRA not my favourites at the moment !


----------



## drsmith (25 March 2010)

trainspotter said:


> NAB & TELSTRA not my favourites at the moment !



But you'll still do business with them ? 

You seem to have done all right by the end of the day. Did you conclude it feet up with a cold beer ?


----------



## Dowdy (25 March 2010)

I'm pissed off with the NAB at the moment. 

A few years ago i requested for a $500 overdraw limit on my account but since i never go over my account i asked for them to cancel that as it's a $35 a year fee.

Went to my bank several time to have it cancelled - first time they said "Yep it's done". Checked my bank account and overdraw still there. Then went again and the teller said she sent a message to NAB admin which will then give me a call within the week - THAT WAS ONE MONTH AGO!

Then a few days ago i got a $35 fee for the very thing that i requested to be cancelled, twice, one month ago!

Everytime i call up a customer service rep they keep saying they'll call me back in a few days or they transfer me to another rep in another department.

So i'm going to let my money talk and start to transfer my money to my ING account with some little messages on each transfer to see if they get the message...



25 Mar 10 INTERNET TRANSFER *NAB Sh**ty Service* David Dowd
TRANSFER DEBIT INTERNET TRANSFER

25 Mar 10 INTERNET TRANSFER *Reimburse my 35* David Dowd
TRANSFER DEBIT INTERNET TRANSFER

25 Mar 10 INTERNET TRANSFER *NOT HAPPY NAB* David Dowd
TRANSFER DEBIT INTERNET TRANSFER

25 Mar 10 INTERNET TRANSFER *Overdraft Protest* David Dowd
TRANSFER DEBIT INTERNET TRANSFER

25 Mar 10 INTERNET TRANSFER *Last Chance NAB* david dowd
TRANSFER DEBIT INTERNET TRANSFER


My Last message before I transfer all my money will be _BYE BYE NAB_. Person on the phone I spoke to just now said it will take until Tuesday, so i'm waiting until then


----------



## gooner (25 March 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Nearly finished commercial property on 30 day Market Rate Facility. Got new rate at 8.73% variable ...... *cough cough* ...... Complained like a stuck pig then got rate at 6.84% variable. Asked WHY the high rate to begin with. Excuse was high rate was due to "in course of construction" entitlement. Oh ... the $2,000 application fee was a beauty as well. New facility .... no ongoing fees or application. LVR at 51% as well. Hmmmmmmmmm !! Over $7,000 in interest saved per annum but took 2 months negotiation and lotsa meetings to FINALLY win the battle.  NAB & TELSTRA not my favourites at the moment !




You're lucky they did not tell you to POFF.   Commercial property is not flavour of the month at the moment. Banks are very very cautious about more property exposure.  Bubbles always burst in the end............


----------



## Bolle (25 March 2010)

I hate the NAB.  Absolutely.  I was a loyal customer for nearly two decades, they held my very first bank account, gave me my first cheque book, first ATM card... first sh**ty service...

They do annoying things that a lot of banks used to do, like offer a fee-free account, later on they apply a fee to it, which feels like being scammed, really. 

For a while with NAB, whenever I went to deposit cash, and they would put it through as a cheque deposit - meaning my CASH wouldn't clear for a week, and i wouldn't have access to it, wouldn't earn interest on it, couldn't write cheques against it, etc etc... I got fees charged against me for writing a cheque against it before my CASH deposit cleared!! 

They did it several times, too.  I ended up having to sort of stand over the teller each time i made a deposit, scrutinize every single transaction - can't tell you how annoying that is, not to mention time-wasting.

The other thing i hate about them, was when I went in to ask about a reduced credit card rate because i'd been with them for years etc etc, they said no, (i had a few cards with them) so i asked about a loan to conslidate the cards, they said no, can't take out loan of that size because of my current credit cards, i need to pay them off before i can apply for a loan - wtf?  So when i don't need it, then i can have it?

So i go in a few weeks later and pay off a card and close it.  Go in the next week, pay off a card and close it - they ask me if i want to keep the account open but with reduced 'special' interest rates for loyal customers.  hello?  So I laugh and say no.  I go in a few weeks later, close another card - same offer, even lower rate.  mongrels.  i said no every time, closed them all, closed my transaction accounts, everything, and went elsewhere.  By the end they were offering all bells and whistles - trying to talk me out of closing my accounts, saying it was "because i'd been such a loyal customer for so many years."

I knew a girl that worked for them for a while, and she said that in their training notes they were told that the customer is always wrong - and that if something happens that might look like the bank did something wrong, the customer is still wrong, it is the customer's fault and they have evidently been "misusing the services."    I hope that isn't true, but it sounds believable.

i've never gone back, never will.  I won't even buy shares in the company.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 March 2010)

I always thought I'd never contribute another character to a Mr Burns thread but here I am typing another contribution. And Mr.Burns is "supposedly" from Melbourne, what a narrow-minded hateful wasteland that must be (if you compare it to the context and language usage of his posts), must not attract too many property investors wanting to settle there if his posts are anything to go by.  Does a blogger like this scare away investors in the markets?

Who knows? Hmmmm


----------



## gooner (26 March 2010)

Bolle said:


> I hate the NAB.  Absolutely.  I was a loyal customer for nearly two decades, they held my very first bank account, gave me my first cheque book, first ATM card... first sh**ty service...
> 
> They do annoying things that a lot of banks used to do, like offer a fee-free account, later on they apply a fee to it, which feels like being scammed, really.
> 
> ...




Bolle

Annoying. Yes. But for the record all banks pay interest from the day you deposit funds, not the day the funds clear.


----------



## trainspotter (26 March 2010)

gooner said:


> You're lucky they did not tell you to POFF.   Commercial property is not flavour of the month at the moment. Banks are very very cautious about more property exposure.  Bubbles always burst in the end............




LOLOLOL - you funny gooner ! Banks are cautious full stop at the moment. LVR has risen, DSR are smaller, any CRAA is instant declinal letter, UCI is through the roof. You need to prove that you do not need the loan in the first place then they will look at you. Oh yeah .... Only been with NAB for 25 years!! Apparently this does not help the situation !! LOLOLOL  BTW - 51% LVR swinging on a 750k property with a positively geared tenant makes me shiver in my boots when it comes to lending !


----------



## trainspotter (26 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> I always thought I'd never contribute another character to a Mr Burns thread but here I am typing another contribution. And Mr.Burns is "supposedly" from Melbourne, what a narrow-minded hateful wasteland that must be (if you compare it to the context and language usage of his posts), must not attract too many property investors wanting to settle there if his posts are anything to go by.  Does a blogger like this scare away investors in the markets?
> 
> Who knows? Hmmmm




Nope ... attracts them actually.


----------



## Dowdy (27 March 2010)

Well, I got my $35 fee reimbursed but they still kept my $500 overdraft credit.

I guess it's so they can charge me for it next year!


----------



## drsmith (27 March 2010)

Dowdy said:


> Well, I got my $35 fee reimbursed but they still kept my $500 overdraft credit.



Have they now refused to cancel it ?


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 March 2010)

So what bank to you work for Dr.Smith and when did you start?


----------



## drsmith (28 March 2010)

Apart from paying loan interest in the past I don't work for any bank and never have.


----------

